# Chachi & Gigi modeling their Tanner Togs



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Chachi and Gigi received their SM Tanner Togs uniforms today from Marti.

They are just adorable and fit perfectly. Great job Marti:thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG I get to hold these gorgeous babies? Oh, yes that makes the long air trip worthwhile. I just can not wait to meet your babies at Nationals....I will provide loving arms and many kisses.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*OMG These Little ones are Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*What Beautiful Faces and they are so adorable.*
*Nickee in Pa**

*Love those Tanner Togs!! Yogi**


----------



## Pearls Mom (Jan 31, 2013)

They look SO cute!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

:Sooo cute: Lynda, those two sure know how to strike a pose! :two thumbs up: I'm so impressed with how you've styled them. (That's a Project Runway term I learned!) Gigi's pigtails are the perfect touch to the dress. I can hardly wait to see you at Nationals again and get the sisters, Gracie and Gigi, together again.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

how adorable!:wub::wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

They are adorable!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

They are both so beautiful.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

OOOO I just LOVE those little fluffs!!! They are so cute!! They look adorable in their little vests!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Very very cute! Love the pig tails!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynda - I cannot wait to see them. They look off the charts adorable in their Tanner Togs. I think I might just have to order one for Tyler even if he can't come. So cute and their poses kill me


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Lynda, I was so excited when I saw a thread from you with pictures! I LOVE your fluffs and always enjoy seeing them. Chachi and Gigi look adorable in their new vests. I really hope to be able to come to Nationals and look forward to seeing you all there, if I can make it!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

They are SO cute! We can't wait to meet them.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynda, thanks for these pics. I never get to see your babies, so I would love to see more!!!!!! What precious little imps they are and looking good in Tanner Togs. They did seem a little afraid of the stairway---it is probably slippery.
How big is each one---they seem so tiny.
Sending them big cuddles.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

How can you not smile when you see them?!? Adorable little models :wub: Can't wait to meet you, Lynda! Obi and his uncle Chachi will finally get to meet!!!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!! They are just too precious!! I love their spoiledmaltese outfits!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

They look sooo cute. Can't wait to meet them & you.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Ditto on the pigtails! They sure are cute. Are they full grown??


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

It doesn't get much cuter than that!!! Oh, just look at the expressions on their little faces!!! Just adorable and thanks for sharing.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sylie said:


> OMG I get to hold these gorgeous babies? Oh, yes that makes the long air trip worthwhile. I just can not wait to meet your babies at Nationals....I will provide loving arms and many kisses.


We can't wait to meet you too Sylvia, so glad you are coming, and yes, u can hold them from tue to sat.:blink:



Yogi's Mom said:


> *OMG These Little ones are Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *What Beautiful Faces and they are so adorable.*
> *Nickee in Pa**
> 
> *Love those Tanner Togs!! Yogi**


Thank you. Marti does wonderful work:thumbsup:



Pearls Mom said:


> They look SO cute!


Thank you



educ8m said:


> :Sooo cute: Lynda, those two sure know how to strike a pose! :two thumbs up: I'm so impressed with how you've styled them. (That's a Project Runway term I learned!) Gigi's pigtails are the perfect touch to the dress. I can hardly wait to see you at Nationals again and get the sisters, Gracie and Gigi, together again.


Can't wait to see you too Deb. Gracie and Gigi have a lot of catching up to do. All I can think about lately is Nationals. I am almost ready to start packing:chili:



aprilb said:


> how adorable!:wub::wub:


Thank you



maggieh said:


> They are adorable!


Thank you



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> They are both so beautiful.


I agree, and I am 150% biased



babycake7 said:


> Very very cute! Love the pig tails!


Gigi says, tank you.



Snowbody said:


> Lynda - I cannot wait to see them. They look off the charts adorable in their Tanner Togs. I think I might just have to order one for Tyler even if he can't come. So cute and their poses kill me


Thanks Sue, we are really looking forward to seeing you too. I wish you were bringing Tyler with you, in any case, the vests are really adorable and I am sure you will not be sorry if you order one. I can't wait to take them to the mall with their little outfits on.



Bailey&Me said:


> Lynda, I was so excited when I saw a thread from you with pictures! I LOVE your fluffs and always enjoy seeing them. Chachi and Gigi look adorable in their new vests. I really hope to be able to come to Nationals and look forward to seeing you all there, if I can make it!


Gosh Nida, I hope you can come to Nationals. I would love to see you again and I know you would have a blast. Of course, do not even think of coming unless you plan to bring Emma with you. I am in love with that little girl:wub: and I would love to meet her.



eiksaa said:


> They are SO cute! We can't wait to meet them.


Thank you eiksa, we can't wait to meet you too.



edelweiss said:


> Lynda, thanks for these pics. I never get to see your babies, so I would love to see more!!!!!! What precious little imps they are and looking good in Tanner Togs. They did seem a little afraid of the stairway---it is probably slippery.
> How big is each one---they seem so tiny.
> Sending them big cuddles.


Thanks Sandy, I love the Tanner Togs on them too. Believe me, they are not afraid of the stairs, or anything else for that matter. I keep a gate at the foot of the stairs so they won't go up and down them. Chachi is 3 1/2 lbs and Gigi is almost 4 1/2 lbs. They are little in size but mighty in personality.



hoaloha said:


> How can you not smile when you see them?!? Adorable little models :wub: Can't wait to meet you, Lynda! Obi and his uncle Chachi will finally get to meet!!!


I can't wait to meet you too Marissa and I am dying to see Obi and Chachi side by side.



SweetMalteseAngels said:


> Oh my goodness!!! They are just too precious!! I love their spoiledmaltese outfits!!


Thank you



Tanner's Mom said:


> They look sooo cute. Can't wait to meet them & you.


Thank you Marti, anxious to meet you too. As you know, your outfits have made a hit with all of us:thumbsup:



yukki said:


> Ditto on the pigtails! They sure are cute. Are they full grown??


Yes, they are full grown. Chachi will be 6 years old in May and Gigi will be 3 years old in Aug.



Snuggle's Mom said:


> It doesn't get much cuter than that!!! Oh, just look at the expressions on their little faces!!! Just adorable and thanks for sharing.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh my! They are just the cutest!! Love the outfits too!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Chachi come visit your "real" mommy!!! So handsome!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Awwwwww.....Lynda....I just love your kids. Can't wait to see you again. :aktion033:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oakley Jackson said:


> Oh my! They are just the cutest!! Love the outfits too!


Thank you



jmm said:


> Chachi come visit your "real" mommy!!! So handsome!


Jackie, you mean the mommy that tried to puppynap him:HistericalSmiley: 
Are you going to Nationals, I hope so. You are one of the special people I am looking forward to seeing again.



The A Team said:


> Awwwwww.....Lynda....I just love your kids. Can't wait to see you again. :aktion033:


Ditto here Pat, all I can think of is Nationals, I am getting so excited:chili:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Nope...home with 2 sick puppies...I can't leave them


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh Lynda they look so cute in their Tanner Togs! I just ordered the ruffled dress for Maggie from Marti and can't wait to get it. She does such beautiful work and dealing with her has been a joy. I am so looking forward to meeting you and everyone else at Nationals.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh how cute! Can't wait to meet them in person (you too!).


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

The tanner togs are very cute!!! But whats even cuter than that are you kids!!! I love them!! the name Chachi is the best!!!! ( you got the name from Happy Days??)


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

very cute


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They are just so super cute! I want to just reach out and kiss them!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

maggie's mommy said:


> Oh Lynda they look so cute in their Tanner Togs! I just ordered the ruffled dress for Maggie from Marti and can't wait to get it. She does such beautiful work and dealing with her has been a joy. I am so looking forward to meeting you and everyone else at Nationals.


Thank you Pat, I am looking forward to meeting you and Maggie. I know you will just love the SM uniform on her.:thumbsup:



LuvMyBoys said:


> Oh how cute! Can't wait to meet them in person (you too!).


Thank you! 



maltese manica said:


> The tanner togs are very cute!!! But whats even cuter than that are you kids!!! I love them!! the name Chachi is the best!!!! ( you got the name from Happy Days??)


Thank you. Yes, I got the name from Happy Days, now I just need to find him a Joanie.LOL



jodublin said:


> very cute


Thank you.



donnad said:


> They are just so super cute! I want to just reach out and kiss them!


Thanks Donna. You know what would be really great, You coming to Nationals:chili: Just think of the speach lessons we could give each other:thumbsup:


----------

